# Michigan Brown Trout Record broken!



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

DNR Central Office - MADISON - It's official: the 41 pound, 8 ounce brown trout Roger Hellen of Franksville caught in Lake Michigan on July 16 is now a Wisconsin record fish. The Department of Natural Resources 










[ame="http://www.wisconsinoutdoorsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2098"]Lake Michigan Brown Trout Reels in New State Record; 41 pound 8 ounce monster a sig - Wisconsin Hunting and Fishing[/ame]


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve said:


> DNR Central Office - MADISON - It's official: the 41 pound, 8 ounce brown trout Roger Hellen of Franksville caught in Lake Michigan on July 16 is now a Wisconsin record fish. The Department of Natural Resources
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those monster browns that Wisconsin is planting are amazing in size. I am guessing that the fish Tim Roller's client landed last year is from the same stocking program.

There is a TV show called City Limits Fishing with Mike Iaconelli that featured the amazing brown trout fishery in the Milwaukee boat docks from the stockers that the State plants there which show up to spawn. 

New York State also has a terrific brown stocking program in Lake Ontario. Go to Oak Orchard Creek near Rochester in November and teh fishing can be better than Argentina.

Anyway, too bad that Michigan's record fell but at least teh record no longer belongs to Arkansas. 

Here's the City Limits Show where he talks about fishing the boat docks in Milwaukee.

http://www.mikeiaconelli.com/news.php?id=95


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

The Michigan fish was a much better looking fish, though. I wonder what that Wisconsin fish would've weighed if it ran up a Michigan stream to gobble up salmon eggs.:yikes:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> The Michigan fish was a much better looking fish, though. I wonder what that Wisconsin fish would've weighed if it ran up a Michigan stream to gobble up salmon eggs.:yikes:


It probably would have lost weight looking for a spawning partner. Staying in the lake until fall would have helped though.


----------

